# Asus ROG PG279Q gibt es den Monitor "überhaupt" mit perfektem Panel?



## pain_metaler (14. Juli 2016)

*Asus ROG PG279Q gibt es den Monitor "überhaupt" mit perfektem Panel?*

Hallo liebe Gemeinde, 

am PrimeDay habe ich mir endlich einen neuen Monitor zugelegt. Es ist der PG279Q geworden. Ich habe Ihn für rund 475€ im Zustand "Sehr gut" aus dem WHD gekauft. 
Der Bildschirm ist soweit recht perfekt. Keine Kratzer am Gehäuse, Zubehör noch in OVP und keine Pixelfehler. 
Lediglich rechts in der unteren Ecke habe ich einen auffallenden Lichthof. (siehe Bild)

Nach einiger Recherche scheint es ja kaum ein perfektes Panel zu geben. Würdet Ihr den Bildschirm mit dieser Macke zurückgeben oder einen RMA beantragen?
Ist eine RMA bei Asus überhaupt möglich, wenn man Ihn Gebraucht bei Amazon gekauft hat?

Kann dieser Lichthof über die Zeit noch doller werden? Angesichts der hohen Ersparnis zum UVP könnte ich vielleicht auch mit dem Fehler leben. 

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Pain


----------



## ratmal86 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Asus ROG PG279Q gibt es den Monitor "überhaupt" mit perfektem Panel?*

Für den Preis ein Top Gerät.  
Ich kämpfe hier seit Wochen mit dem FS2735 rum. Ich habe Pixelfehler und Staubeinschlüssel. Das ist bei jedem Hersteller reinste Lotterie.


----------



## mw98 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Asus ROG PG279Q gibt es den Monitor "Ã¼berhaupt" mit perfektem Panel?*

Ist der Effekt in Wirklickkeit auch so stark oder wirkt das nur auf dem Foto so übertrieben? Habe letzte Woche meinen PG279Q bekommen, habe ihn aber bei ebay Kleinanzeigen entdeckt und mir vom Anbieter sämtliche Bilder des Monitors schicken lassen. Es gibt quasi kein perfektes Panel, das Backlightbleeding ist nahezu unvermeidbar, allerdings gibt es schlimmere und weniger schlimmere Fälle. An deiner Stelle würde ich ihn behalten, denn beim normalen Betrieb mit hellen farbigen Bildern fällt es wirklich nicht auf. Den einen stört es mehr, den anderen weniger.
Hier mal ein Video bei dem 20 PG279Qs nebeneinander auf Backlightbleeding getestet wurden; unbedingt reinschauen!: The Definitive Asus ROG PG279Q Backlight Bleed Test - 20 Monitors Unboxed and Tested - YouTube
Im Anhang mein PG279Q (hat ein vergleichsweise gutes Panel). Schade, dass man sich auf so ein Glücksspiel einlassen muss. Hat man allerdings das Glück, gibt es meiner Meinung nach für's Zocken keine bessere Alternative.


----------



## Buchseite (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Asus ROG PG279Q gibt es den Monitor "überhaupt" mit perfektem Panel?*

Hallo pain_metaler,

willkommen im Club.
Habe auch einen gehabt, aber neu.
2 x RMA und dann Kaufrückabwicklung durch den Händler.
Bei RMA bekommst Du auch Gebrauchtgeräte.
Beim Support ist auch schon einiges Schief gelaufen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/asus/443047-asus-rma-gleicht-einem-dau-alarm-3.html#post8336822

da kannst mal sehen, wie Deine RMA Geräte aussehen könnten...........

Lichthöfe kontrolliert man übrigens in einer abgedunkelten Umgebung.

Lass mal das durchlaufen:

4K 2160p UHDTV Monitor Test 10min (Bright/dark/color pixels) - YouTube

Bei PRAD gibt es noch diverse Testsoftware für tote Pixel usw..

Du sagtest ein Gebrauchtgerät?
Wie war der angepriesene Zustand? Fehlerfrei?
Wenn noch Garantie drauf ist, müsste auch  auch eine RMA möglich sein?
Musst  mal die Garantie Bedingungen im VIP Garantiheft durchlesen,
ob evtl. Ausschlüsse drin sind.
Dürfte aber nicht sein....
Du hast ja bei Amazon 30 Tage Zeit,
das Gerät um zuschicken, oder?

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Buchseite (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Asus ROG PG279Q gibt es den Monitor "überhaupt" mit perfektem Panel?*

Es kommt der AOC-AGON AG 271 QG.... .


----------



## Torsley (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Asus ROG PG279Q gibt es den Monitor "überhaupt" mit perfektem Panel?*

ich glaube ich habe bei meinem acer das testprogramm von eizo benutzt. das war echt gut. habe nur einen anders farbigen Pixel gefunden sonnst nichts störendes. mal sehen was für ein bild mein monitor in ein paar Monaten hat.


----------



## pain_metaler (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Asus ROG PG279Q gibt es den Monitor "überhaupt" mit perfektem Panel?*

Erstmal vielen Dank für die schnelle Reaktion auf den Beitrag 

@MW98 Man merkt den Effekt nur in dunklen Szenen oder wenn es unten am Rand eigentlich schwarz sein soll. Bei hellen/bunten Farben kann man den Fehler nicht aus machen. 
Wenn ich mir dein Video anschaue, scheint mein Monitor wirklich relativ okay zu sein. Ich war ja selber überrascht, dass er für den Preis so gut dar steht. 


@ Buchseite:  Klingt nicht sonderlich gut, wenn ich bei RMA auch was gebrauchtes bekomme. Wenn man deinen Thread so liest, bekommt man echt angst. 
Die Lichthöfe habe ich auch gestern Abend nochmal betrachtet. Ich konnte nur kein Foto machen. Mein Handyakku war alle und ich  war zu faul, es zu laden. 
Ich habe den Test von EIZO gemacht und keine toten Pixel oder ähnliches gefunden. 

Als Zustand war "Sehr Gut" angegeben. Sprich geöffnete OVP und ein Kratz am Standfuß. der aber nicht da ist. 

Ja ich könnte es zurückschicken. Habe nur Angst ein deutlich schlechteres Panel zu erhalten, da es anscheinend eh nichts perfekts gibt.


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Asus ROG PG279Q gibt es den Monitor "überhaupt" mit perfektem Panel?*

Hab habe zwar nicht den Asus, aber den Acer XB271HU. Hab mir davor etliche Threads und Tests durchgelesen, da ich mich zwischen den beiden nicht entscheiden konnte. Es hieß, dass man beim Acer etwas mehr Glück auf ein gutes Panel hat, ob das stimmt kann ich nicht sagen, wohl aber, dass es bei den Monitoren keine perfekte Panels gibt. Ich musste meinen ersten zurückschicken da ich extremes BLB in allen 4 Ecken hatte. Beim zweiten Monitor hatte ich dann Glück, keine Pixelfehler und BLB leicht oben links, sieht man aber nur bei schwarzem Bild im dunklen Raum. 
Also wenn du Glück hast, wird der neue Monitor besser, wenn du Pech hast schlechter. Es gab auch Leute die nach 20+ zurückgeschickten Monitoren aufgegeben haben (sowohl beim Asus als auch beim Acer)


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Asus ROG PG279Q gibt es den Monitor "überhaupt" mit perfektem Panel?*

Das ist IPS Glow das haben die fast alle, nicht nur von Asus. Das ist eine typische Kinderkrankheit bei IPS Panels. Bei Spielen oder im Windows sollte es aber nicht sonderlich auffallen. Nervt halt nur bei schwarzem Bildschirm, aber gibt schlimmeres. RMA wird es unter Umständen nicht besser machen, da es wie gesagt viele IPS Panels haben.


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Asus ROG PG279Q gibt es den Monitor "Ã¼berhaupt" mit perfektem Panel?*

Das silberne ist IPS Glow, dass orange unten rechts auf dem Bild sollte aber BLB sein. IPS Glow ist kein Grund für eine RMA.


----------



## ratmal86 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Asus ROG PG279Q gibt es den Monitor "überhaupt" mit perfektem Panel?*

Wenn er dir nicht gefällt,  kauf ich ihn dir ab  ^^


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Asus ROG PG279Q gibt es den Monitor "überhaupt" mit perfektem Panel?*

Nur mal so nebenbei:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist IPS glow.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Das ist Backlightbleeding.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Und das ist beides zusammen.
Die Bilder stammen nicht vom selben Monitor.


----------



## mythen.metz (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Asus ROG PG279Q gibt es den Monitor "überhaupt" mit perfektem Panel?*

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem WQHD-Monitor. Aber bei dem Wort "Glücksspiel" sträuben sich mir die Nackenhaare.
Wie kann es sein dass man bei 500 bis 600€ Geräten solche Fehler wie IPS-Glow, Backlightbleeding und tote Pixel in Kauf nimmt?
Wieso werden diese Geräte überhaupt gekauft?

Momentan benutze ich noch den Eizo Foris FS 2331 mit S-PVA Panel.
Ich habe immer perfekte Schwarzwerte und muss mich nicht darüber aufregen, dass je nach Schwarzwert intensive oder weniger intensive Wölkchen auftauschen..

Versteht mich nicht falsch - ich habe großes Interesse von 1080 auf 1440p umzusteigen!
Ich finde nur kein Panel dass mir die Bildqualität von 2010 liefern kann. Habe damals ca. 500€ bezahlt.
Würde heute auch bis 600€ gehen.. aber was bekomme ich bitte für mein Geld?

Gibt es Panels die stabile Schwarzwerte liefern können?

Ich denke über den ASUS MG279Q nach.
Lohnt sich dass oder werde ich mich hinterher ärgern dass ich keine ordentlichen Schwarzwerte mehr habe?


----------



## Buchseite (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Asus ROG PG279Q gibt es den Monitor "überhaupt" mit perfektem Panel?*

Hallo, 

ich denke alles ist im Moment Kompromiss behaftet.
Möchte ich IPS,  ist  die Fehlerquote  die ein Panel haben, kann sehr hoch,
und der Monitorkauf ist Lotterie.

Kaufe ich TN ist der Monitor mehr auf Gaming festgelegt,
aufgrund seiner Farbwiedergabe.

Möchte ich noch G-Sync wird die Auswahlmöglichkeit noch mehr eingegrenzt.
Dann kommt noch der Support dabei.

Ich habe vor kurzem AOC angeschrieben,
die jetzt im Juli einen IPS Monitor in WQHD 30 - 165 hz herausbringen,
bisher keine Antwort auf meine Frage......

Nun werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich zu diesem Monitor wechseln:
Dell S2716DG

Wie ihr ja gelesen habt,
habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem ASUS RMA gemacht......,
deshalb kommen diese Produkte für mich nicht mehr in Frage......

Wie ist eigentlich der DELL Service?

Gruß

Michael


----------

